# Newburgh seals.



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Had a potter along the beach at Newburgh in Aberdeenshire. It has a huge seal colony. So hubby and DS took Kenzie for a long walk whilst i clicked away with the camera.


Did you get my good side? by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Solid seal bank. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Yoga poses on the dunes. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Just chillin'. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr

And one of the birds.


Newburgh birdlife. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That's something we don't get a lot of down this way, those and Puffins. Do you get Puffins?


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

rona said:


> That's something we don't get a lot of down this way, those and Puffins. Do you get Puffins?


There are a colony south of us. I haven't been there yet as my ME kind of dictates how i use my [little] energy.


----------

